# issue when trying growfs on linux



## tangi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to get growfs to work on linux, every BSD tool in ufs-utils 7.2 is working fine but not growfs.ufs.

This is the message I get: 

```
$ growfs.ufs -y /dev/vg0/freebsd_tmp ;
growfs.ufs: bogus sectorsize: -237024561
$ growfs.ufs -y /dev/vg0/freebsd_tmp ;
growfs.ufs: bogus sectorsize: -796398897
$ growfs.ufs -y /dev/vg0/freebsd_tmp ;
growfs.ufs: we are not growing (1505024->19120)
$ growfs.ufs -y /dev/vg0/freebsd_tmp ;
growfs.ufs: bogus sectorsize: -487535921
```
There are patch*e*s I found with Google, what is the right one?

I have also checked this post http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=526
but ufs-utils doesn't include the disklabel tool.

*M*aybe someone can give me an explanation?

*T*hanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2013)

I think you'll have better luck asking on the Debian forums, it seems to come from there.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 13, 2013)

Starting a FreeBSD liveCD will probably be a lot easier and faster than trying to get this to run on Linux.


----------

